

How To Get Rich -- Mark Cuban - sgoraya
http://blogmaverick.com/2011/08/04/how-to-get-rich-2/

======
YosefLevi
This isn't an article on how to get rich. This is an article on how possibly
you might not be poor. The rich invest. The poor and the middle-class try to
get this thing called careers and earn paychecks. The rich make paychecks and
move, create, or destroy careers. Do you want to be a paycheck signer or a
paycheck earner? A career seeker or a career maker?

If all you can think about is saving money, then you'll never think about how
to use money to lobby congress and entertain foreign officials.

If you want to save money, why not do as the rich? Hire a top-tier wealth
manager, and put some of the best accounting firms on your retainer.

------
toddh
Hm, he didn't mention having a company over pay for your startup.

------
donnaware
The one thing I have noticed over the year in reading and talking to very
successful people is that the one factor they almost alway leave out is luck.
The truth is, if they are really really honest, is that random chance played a
huge role. They do not like to admit that to themselves because it is much
more ego enriching to imagine that it was all due to how great they are, but
really, if Bill Gates Mommy had not been on the board of directors of IBM...
come on. Almost every example is like that. Sorry to burst anyones bubble but
life is largely a game of craps...

------
lclaude01
That is probably the worst advice ever. Wonder how this guy can sleep at
night. Here's some good advice:<http://appsumo.com/sivers/>

~~~
antidaily
The worst advice EVER came from a cab driver at the Las Vegas airport who told
me his winning strategy - play blackjack and every time you lose, double your
bet until you're up.

~~~
Hisoka
To be fair, this is a good way to make money if you don't plan on gambling
often.. like once every 5 years. The probability of losing all your money with
such a small number of occurrences is low.

~~~
awj
...except that almost every table in existence has something that messes up
the system. Usually it's an upper limit on the amount you can bet (called a
"table limit"), which puts an upper bound on the number of successive losses
you can win back.

The wikipedia article[1] covers this relatively well under "An alternative
mathematical analysis."

The short of it, though, is that everything at a casino is there to put the
odds in the house's favor. They spend enormous amounts of time and money on
researching this very problem, and their entire business depends on carefully
walking the space between their patrons having a good time and winning a mint.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martingale_(betting_system)>

------
watmough
Too bad that site takes ages to load up an iPad specific theme which makes the
site slower and harder to use. This is getting to be a real irritation when
trying to read sites on an iPad.

I'm hoping Erica Sadun can be persuaded to extend her sites of shame to
include this.

